# Converting Automotive to Marine Diesel?



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Although I know it is possible to convert automotive diesel engine to marine, what are the downsides? Anybody have experience with this? I've seen a few threads on other forums about this but thought I would consult my local group of trusted advisors.

I was considering either Cummins 6B or Detroit 6V engines.

Thanks.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

The Sarah B. 35ft commercialfv had a yanmar that came off of a john deere tractor....
I believe the head gaskets are different in a marine application.....


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Water cooled exhaust manifolds, heat exchanger, cooling water pump for heat exchanger, bell housing to fit transmission To say the least. Its not cheap to do. Probably cheaper to get an old marine engine and rebuild it. Head gaskets should be fine.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

I neglected to mention that I would have to do two of them. Since the boat currently has Borg-Warner velvet-drive gears with Walters V-drives, one of the engines would have to be counter-rotating. Either that or I would have to get new gears, since the velvet-drives aren't meant to be operated in reverse.

I think I'm talking myself out of this...:no:


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I think I'm talking myself out of this...:no:[/QUOTE]

Good choice......


----------

